# Neon Tetras not schooling



## frogwings

I have 6 little neons in my 10 gallon tank. It is heavily planted. The tetras do not swim in a school but rather hang out in the plants except when feeding. They seem fine ~ eating well, nice weight, etc. One is rather aggressive toward the others but this is only evident during the feeding frenzy. Is this something I should worry about? Maybe they don't have enough room to swim in a school since the plants hog up a lot of the space. Ideas? Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo

The only time neons will shoal is when they feel threatened. Neons that can cruise around by themselves are very comfy in their environment. So kudos to you, and there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## jrman83

Sounds pretty normal. Neons don't school, they tend more to just sort of hang out in the same general area with each other, or shoal.


----------



## frogwings

Thanks Guy and Ben! I am relieved to hear this is normal behavior!


----------



## beaslbob

+1

And another very good example of how plants help out an aquarium.


----------



## williemcd

If ya want schoolers.. look at some black tets... you'd think they were soldiers!.. Billin va.


----------



## Kev1jm2

Buenos Aires Tetras school very nicely too. But they wouldn't get along with your neons.


----------



## Kev1jm2

Buenos Aires Tetras school very nicely too. But they wouldn't goet along with your neons.


----------



## snail

Yeh, it's normal, nothing to worry about. I've seen them school well in large tanks when kept by the hundreds. Having larger fish in the tank can often encourage schooling too but in a small tank you can't have hundreds of neons or large fish.


----------



## frogwings

I would love to have schooling fish ~ what size tank is optimal for these fish? At this point, I have only the 10 gal tank. I would love to have another, bigger tank but would not want to go above 20 gal. (limited space)! How many fish are needed to get the "schooling" effect? 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


:cheer:


----------



## TypeYourTextHere

Usually most fish require 5ish at the minimum. It really depends on the fish though. I have 3 of 15 Zebra Danios left and they are never more than 6 inches apart from one another. It makes me sad to think about how I killed so many fish at once only by doing a water change.


----------



## snail

frogwings said:


> I would love to have schooling fish ~ what size tank is optimal for these fish? At this point, I have only the 10 gal tank. I would love to have another, bigger tank but would not want to go above 20 gal. (limited space)! How many fish are needed to get the "schooling" effect?
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!
> 
> 
> :cheer:


To be honest I've not experimented with it myself. The tank I saw where neons seemed to school really well was about 90 gallons with say 200 neons and no other fish. It was really spectacular. I'd like to do a tank like that myself one day but to be honest I don't think you would ever get the same effect in a smaller tank.


----------



## NeonShark666

I have 9 Neons in a 55G tank. They are in a tank with much larger but none-threating fish (Rainbows, Angels). The Neons swim in the center of the tank at mid-level but each in their own small racetrack pattern. I think this is their feeding pattern.


----------



## snail

Here is a nice video showing behavior in larger numbers it says it's of a 100 cardinal tetras. 100 Cardinal Tetra Schooling - YouTube


----------



## jrman83

In a small tank maybe Rummy-nose or Bloodfin Tetras. A 40G would be better for them though. Bloodfins school so tight they do like a dog chasing his tail. Rummys aren't far behind that.


----------



## Gizmo

If you have a 20 gallon with enough plants, you could have 20-30 neons in the tank easily. Mix them in with a dwarf gourami and you've got your big fish as well.


----------



## snail

You might find this interesting too:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/video-neon-tetras-wild-22301.html#post136967


----------



## frogwings

The Cardinal Tetras schooling is a breath taking video ~ both the fish and the aquascape! Tetras in the wild is also very interesting! Neons are the only tetras (actually the only fish other than my oto) that I have had, so all of your suggestions are appreciated. I had no idea there were so many varieties! Since I am rather new at this, I think I will set up my 20 gal, do the aquascape, while I research the various types of tetras. This whole process will take time and great patience on my part as I want instant gratification! I think I see many tanks, each with a different species of fish, in my future. One could go broke fulfilling this dream ~ no? But for now, my little neons are happy so I am happy. Thank you all for your input and suggestions.  AND, I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## frogwings

*Conf* PS: What is "Beaslbob Build" ~ substrate?


----------



## Kev1jm2

frogwings said:


> *Conf* PS: What is "Beaslbob Build" ~ substrate?


1" peat, 1" sand, 1" Pro's Choice select. Large mix of fast and slow growing plants.


----------

